# Ladies' automatic watch



## ClassicMovement (Mar 6, 2019)

It is often said that ladies generally prefer quartz to automatic watches. Do you agree? What are good ladies' automatic watches at a reasonable price that you would recommend?


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

I’d say most women do prefer quartz to automatic as they wouldn’t want to set it every time they go without wearing it. As a female watch enthusiast, wearing a quartz is hard with me being so attracted to the smooth seconds hand of an automatic and the beautiful movements they encase. 

But man o man, you’re going to have to be more specific on automatic ladies watches. What style? What price range? What size? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkeN (Apr 19, 2014)

It is said a lot when the day is long. Much is based on prejudice. It really depends on the lady. If a watch is just part of her jewellary and practicably and a matching look is the main aspect I guess quartz is a good choise. If she is technic affin or likes mechanic it might be wrong. In my familly all wifes prefer mechanic watches which includes handwinder and only quartz for sport and other physical activities like digging in the garden. Of course a lot of watch collector ladys like quartz as well. Please ask the wife you want to make a pleasure.
The size is another thing which is very personal. Personaly I wear mainly pocket watches and vintage but I'd looked foran automatoc watch for my nice last christmas and I found a good selection by Hamilton. I bought a Valiant and nice automatic Jazzmaster excist as well. THe price and the quality is very good. She loves the watch which match with several colored straps. Except in the high price section I really found no other quite affortable Ladys automatic watches which convinced me.

Regards Silke

Addition: If it may be a bit more expensive .. I love this ones with 35,5 mm and very flat:
https://nomos-glashuette.com/de#/de/uhren/familien/minimatik/minimatik-uberblick


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

I guess it depends on a person. Quartz is undoubtedly more practical and quartz watches are usually thinner too. If you want an automatic maybe you should check Seiko's Cocktail Time watches for ladies. Especially the red one looks great: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/srp853j1


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

What is "reasonable"?


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

I have both quartz and automatic watches, and I go back and forth as to which I prefer. I become mesmerized watching an automatic movement through an open caseback, and I mostly find the finish of autos to be better, but it's a lot more convenient to avoid resetting a quartz watch. Except if I know I'm not going to be wearing it for a while, I usually pull the stem out to avoid running the battery down. Of course, I'm comfortable changing the battery in an inexpensive quartz anyway, but if it's a really nice watch, I feel safer taking it to the AD, but the nearest one of those is a whole day's trip. Around and around.

As to inexpensive automatics, it depends on your other requirements, but I'd start with Tissot, Hamilton, Orient, Mido, Seiko 5, Certina, F Constant, Oris, and Rado. They all make ladies' autos which can be found for <$750 grey-market. You're not going to find a plethora of $200 ladies autos.


----------



## DSX (Oct 10, 2013)

I wanted to buy something special for a good friend of mine. It isn't her birthday untill may so I have to wait a while, but then I will find out if she likes an automatic watch.  As far as I know, like most girls, she has only ever owned quartz watches.
The watch she currently wears a lot is this fashion watch:








So to be safe, I kept a lot of the same elements but I do think the one I picked is MUCH nicer.. it's an Orient:

Currently it sells on Ebay for € 150-200 (FER2E002W0).


----------



## SilkeN (Apr 19, 2014)

A lot better than the Cors one. Just look on Index and hands. Orient is a watch maker and the other one a designer. I didn't know that a automatic within this price range excst.

Thank you for the post
Silke


----------



## DSX (Oct 10, 2013)

SilkeN said:


> A lot better than the Cors one. Just look on Index and hands. Orient is a watch maker and the other one a designer. I didn't know that a automatic within this price range excst.
> 
> Thank you for the post
> Silke


No problem! Yes, Orient is highly affordable and their watches look a lot more expensive than they are.


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> I guess it depends on a person. Quartz is undoubtedly more practical and quartz watches are usually thinner too. If you want an automatic maybe you should check Seiko's Cocktail Time watches for ladies. Especially the red one looks great: https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/srp853j1


My wife wears the PRESAGE SRRY027 "Kir Royale" daily. It's her absolute favorite watch thus far. The red dial varies from a deep burgundy to a bright cherry red, depending on the light. She said she finds it "mesmerizing" and it really stands out with a little black dress.


----------



## SilkeN (Apr 19, 2014)

"They" ....yes probably they are all simular. If you know one you know them all. Look here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f469/our-watch-collections-collection-pictures-stories-4850817.html and wonder

Regards Silke


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

My wife rarely, more like never wears jewelry except for her wristwatch. Last Christmas gave her a Ball ladies, Mothers day was a Seiko Presage mini snowflake, and yesterday Memorial Day and our 47th wedding anniversary it was a Mido Baroncelli rose gold/stainless









I have one set back for either her birthday in Sept, or possibly Christmas, another Seiko, the Kir Royal. She has always liked red, so i thought it appropriate.

Yesterday she said she has always wanted a Mickey Mouse watch, and finally located an automatic on e bay so will try for it, pre owned, but seller states it was recently serviced and keeps good time, also it is a Seiko. I did see some nib fairly recent limited editions but price is too much on those.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

First the look, then the rest.

In this particular case:
Hamilton Jazzmaster H32325131 boasting a superior power reserve of 80 hours.


----------



## Chris1958 (Jun 16, 2019)

Not for my wife - she has a SARB033, and is getting into the microbrands now that many of them have started bringing down the sizing.
She's got a Trasks Freediver (in the lovely mint with sapphire bezel), and has a couple on pre-order, including the MAS Irukandji, and some other little boutique thing she found which is 38mm.


----------

